# Familias lógicas avanzadas y actuales



## juniorpvs (Abr 23, 2008)

He desarrollado el tema en Word y Power Point
Al que le interese que se lo baje =)
Salu2 a la U de Ica

Contenido:

ABT (Tecnología Avanzada De BiCMOS)
ABTE/ETL (Realzó Lógica del Transmisor-Receptor)
AC/ACT (Lógica Avanzada Del Cmos)
AHC/AHCT (Lógica de alta velocidad Avanzada del Cmos)
ALB (Low-Voltaje Avanzado BiCMOS) 
ALS (Lógica Avanzada de Low-Power Schottky)
ALVT (Tecnología Avanzada de Low-Voltaje BiCMOS )
BCT (Tecnología De BiCMOS Bus-Interface)
64BCT (Tecnología de 64-Series BiCMOS)
BTA (Matrices De Bus-Termination)
CBT (Crossbar Technology) Interfaces de bus de alta velocidad
74F (Lógica rápida)
FB+/BTL (Backplane Transceiver Logic)
FIFO (First-In, First-Out Memories)
GTL (Gunning-Transceiver-Logic Technology)
HC/HCT (Lógica de CMOS de gran velocidad) 
LS (Low-Power Schottky Logic) 
LV (Low-Voltage CMOS Technology) 
LVC (Low-Voltage CMOS Technology) 
LVT (Low-Voltage BiCMOS Technology) 
LVTZ (Low-Voltage BiCMOS Technology)
LVDS


----------



## Apollo (Abr 24, 2008)

Hola juniorpvs:

Muchas gracias por el aporte, el mensaje será movido al apartado de "Documentación, circuitos y esquemas" para que sea de mayor utilidad:

Saludos


----------

